# 좋네요 vs 좋아요



## oloekis

Hi! 
Are there any grammar points in differing between 좋네요 and 좋아요?


----------



## kenjoluma

http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=7428000

"*-네-*"
...*지금 깨달은* 일을 서술...  흔히 *감탄*의 뜻이 드러난다.


----------



## RadkeRonnie

-네- is a reaction to something. So 좋아요 is just "It's good." But 좋네요 is like eating something for the first time and saying "It's good" or stepping outside and saying "Oh, wow, the weather's really good." It can also mean "I didn't really expect it to be good, but I guess it's good."


----------

